# Picture of Amberleah private part Beware



## CHITheresa

Ok Amberleah private area has been this big since I got her maybe a little bigger. I have taken her to the vets several times they insist because she is so small it looks bigger. Then Vet went on vacation and another vet came in to help and I asked him for second opinion. He said he has never seen anything like this before and maybe her ovaries are messed up. He says she needs to be spayed and have x-ray before. I plan on spaying her she is 3 lbs and 6 and half months old. Is it OK to spay her now. And what do you think of the picture have any of you seen this before?


----------



## Brodysmom

That is NOT normal. I'm glad you finally found a vet who seems to know what he is talking about! Abnormal ovaries can certainly cause that overgrowth of tissue. She definitely should be spayed ASAP, even though she is small. Perhaps she has a tumor? Something very abnormal is going on with her, that's for sure. I know you've said several times that her vulva was enlarged, but this is beyond the scope of normal.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Right there with Brodysmum. Thats not right! Vets are pretty good with spays i'd get her checked in and get that looked at further! I'm sure she'll be fine! good Luck, keep us posted


----------



## Kurukulla

Her vulva is inverted along with being large (it looks like a small penis :s ) Did her breeder mention any deformities? I know some breeders don't care or even bother to check their pups but obv don't know where you got her from but that is extremely noticeable.

I would get an ultrasound so you know what you are dealing with. She's not too small for a spay. Reason I say get her scanned is because you don't know what's going on inside and last thing you need is a complicated surgery the vet wasn't prepared for. Normally with inverted vulvas you spay after the first season because it pops it out if it stays inverted they are prone to a lot of UTIs etc. However because hers seems elongated and larger as well I would get a scan first, they are pretty inexpensive. 

I have a pup similar age and same size and her vulva Is the size of a small fingernail.


----------



## Kurukulla

Also her nipples are v prominent for her age she maybe gearing up to come into season


----------



## michele

I can't believe your vet,don't see him again


----------



## glyndwr

i would def change your vet, That is not normal, and would def have a scan as was said before to see if anything else is going on, hope its sorted for you soon xx


----------



## jesuschick

I agree wit the others. She should be seen soon by someone who knows what they are doing. 

I found 2 pics that sort of show my girls bits. I hope they will help you just for reference/size that the others have mentioned:


----------



## Kurukulla

You're going to think I'm crazy but it looks like a small penis to me, I've been thinking about it all day to the point I googled hermaphrodite dogs and apparently it happens. I wonder if amberleah is a hermaphrodite? One of the things I came across said predominantly female hermaphrodites have very large vulvas because they have the bone that is in a dogs penis in their vulvas? Idk I'm just throwing it out there as a possibility.

And I agree dump the vet!


----------



## tulula's mum

Kurukulla said:


> You're going to think I'm crazy but it looks like a small penis to me, I've been thinking about it all day to the point I googled hermaphrodite dogs and apparently it happens. I wonder if amberleah is a hermaphrodite? One of the things I came across said predominantly female hermaphrodites have very large vulvas because they have the bone that is in a dogs penis in their vulvas? Idk I'm just throwing it out there as a possibility.
> 
> And I agree dump the vet!


That is what I was thinking, my sister had a cat that was a hermaphradite. I'm surprised that the vet thought this was fine.


----------



## CHITheresa

Thank you all, I agree with all of you. I live in northern country and have been to many vet in 200 mile area and every vet in my area all are very bad. They killed few of my dogs and a cat after spay and my bird all different vets. I am going to have to drive bigger city's. Even then in bigger city vet let my toy fox terrier die after teeth cleaning. So am very scared. Even all vets that killed my baby's people tell me they are good. Bunk...


----------



## Jerry'sMom

CHITheresa said:


> Thank you all, I agree with all of you. I live in northern country and have been to many vet in 200 mile area and every vet in my area all are very bad. They killed few of my dogs and a cat after spay and my bird all different vets. I am going to have to drive bigger city's. Even then in bigger city vet let my toy fox terrier die after teeth cleaning. So am very scared. Even all vets that killed my baby's people tell me they are good. Bunk...


Certainly your puppy has an abnormality; but you don't now yet if, or how, it
affects her quality of life. I would not rush into surgery with a local Vet. You
may consider sending photos of her to a Veterinary University (for example Michigan State: 
Welcome to the Veterinary Teaching Hospital — College of Veterinary Medicine at Michigan State University )
and asking if they would see her as a study at no cost to you. Please keep us posted


----------



## CHITheresa

Jerry'sMom said:


> Certainly your puppy has an abnormality; but you don't now yet if, or how, it
> affects her quality of life. I would not rush into surgery with a local Vet. You
> may consider sending photos of her to a Veterinary University (for example Michigan State:
> Welcome to the Veterinary Teaching Hospital — College of Veterinary Medicine at Michigan State University )
> and asking if they would see her as a study at no cost to you. Please keep us posted



Thank you for link I will look into the University. Actually I was thinking of them..


----------



## wild.irish.rose

:hello1jerrys mom-great idea about the photos.ive worked as a vet tech,ran a rescue n volounteered at spca n ive never seen anything like that.in HEAT my females arent that big.its gotta be hormonal.even if shes a hermaphrodite i would think her hormones would be screwed up(the nipples seem developed too).i would google everything i could n contact some very good vets by mail or fone.


----------



## SOCA

My Lily is an ~ 2 y.o. spayed Chi. She has large genitalia. Doesn't protrude like your pic but still looks large for her size. She is always dragging it in the dirt when she pees. Currently has a minor abrasion there. She, also, pees alot.


----------



## CHITheresa

SOCA said:


> My Lily is an ~ 2 y.o. spayed Chi. She has large genitalia. Doesn't protrude like your pic but still looks large for her size. She is always dragging it in the dirt when she pees. Currently has a minor abrasion there. She, also, pees alot.


What does your vet say about her? Can you post picture please...


----------



## susan davis

I wonder if this dog is a hermaphatite? She has a vulva that looks like a penis. I'd get her spayed and ask the vet (another one please: any vet that says this is normal doesn't know what he's talking about.) to look for any retained testicles. I had an Irish Setter that was a pseudohermaphtite, and the vet found a tiny penis in her vulva. She took out the ovaries, and looked for testes too. I wonder if you have a vet school near you? They could help you make some sense of what is going on. She is of a good age to spay her now. Good luck Sue


----------



## CHITheresa

susan davis said:


> I wonder if this dog is a hermaphatite? She has a vulva that looks like a penis. I'd get her spayed and ask the vet (another one please: any vet that says this is normal doesn't know what he's talking about.) to look for any retained testicles. I had an Irish Setter that was a pseudohermaphtite, and the vet found a tiny penis in her vulva. She took out the ovaries, and looked for testes too. I wonder if you have a vet school near you? They could help you make some sense of what is going on. She is of a good age to spay her now. Good luck Sue



I asked my vet about hermaphatite, she said no, even her tech insisted nothing wrong. Grr!!!. I am calling the University of Ann-arbor on Monday, about 3 hour drive but worth it.


----------



## CHITheresa

When I thought Amberleah had UTI might not have been, she pee's a lot and every where she know to pee on pad but seems to just pee where ever.


----------



## Kurukulla

CHITheresa said:


> When I thought Amberleah had UTI might not have been, she pee's a lot and every where she know to pee on pad but seems to just pee where ever.


If she is a hermaphrodite then that would explain a lot as boys do pee more frequently than girls. Like I said before get an ultrasound as it shows up soft tissue. What does her vulva feel like is it soft or hard?

No offence but I wouldn't take a vet techs word on anything, they aren't vets. I would deffo find a school they MAY treat her for free if it is the case as it's very few and far between.

Personally I would also contact the breeder as I find it pretty disgusting they didn't notice this deformity


----------



## Brodysmom

I am so pleased to hear that you are calling the veterinary college. I do think that is the way to go. Keep us posted!


----------



## CHITheresa

Kurukulla said:


> If she is a hermaphrodite then that would explain a lot as boys do pee more frequently than girls. Like I said before get an ultrasound as it shows up soft tissue. What does her vulva feel like is it soft or hard?
> 
> No offence but I wouldn't take a vet techs word on anything, they aren't vets. I would deffo find a school they MAY treat her for free if it is the case as it's very few and far between.
> 
> Personally I would also contact the breeder as I find it pretty disgusting they didn't notice this deformity


I just felt her it does feel like maybe a penis inside, Oh my goodness, my poor Amberleah. She didn't come from a breeder, a lady had a female and got the male and was getting ready to get him neutered and OPPS too late. She didn't know anything about puppies at all. I told her Amberleah was too young to leave Mother but if I hadn't taken her she would have sold to many others that where calling and begging for her. I have e-mailed her so many times No return e-mails. 
I am calling U of M Monday.


----------



## Kurukulla

Don't panic  I'm going to keep Checking back here as I'm fascinated by this. If they do believe this is the case they will need to look for ovaries and testes do
Some research there is loads on the net about hermaphrodite dogs it's fascinating. Wait to see what they say. If they do diagnose something if also complainto your current vet

Well I would contact her and tell her anyway mpt that she will
Prob care!


----------



## CHITheresa

Kurukulla said:


> Don't panic  I'm going to keep Checking back here as I'm fascinated by this. If they do believe this is the case they will need to look for ovaries and testes do
> Some research there is loads on the net about hermaphrodite dogs it's fascinating. Wait to see what they say. If they do diagnose something if also complainto your current vet
> 
> Well I would contact her and tell her anyway mpt that she will
> Prob care!


Thank You so Much...


----------



## MChis

Wow, I'd definitely not go back to that vet either! :tard: Definitely not normal as you already have been told & suspected. I am sure she will be ok--it is interesting & I am sure she'll lead a normal life. I'll be curious what you find out at the university... Please keep us posted!


----------



## CHITheresa

I called the U of M veterinary hospital and they are very interested in amberleah lou lou and I e-mailed them pictures and information. I will probably be bring her next week some time, they are also have an internal doctor on case too.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

CHITheresa said:


> I called the U of M veterinary hospital and they are very interested in amberleah lou lou and I e-mailed them pictures and information. I will probably be bring her next week some time, they are also have an internal doctor on case too.


excellent! i was certain they would be interested in her case


----------



## glyndwr

Thats really good news. I'm really interested in what they have to say about it x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

My late Little Lady had the same issue of greatly enlarged vulva. Only she had been spade. The vet thought she might have Ovarian remnant syndrome
causing the problem. She even had surgery to remove it or find out what was causing the problem. He could find nothing when he got in there. He ran every test he could think of and sent samples off to the different labs to try to figure it out. We were never able to resolve the issue. Sadly, we lost her almost 2 years ago. Not to that issue though. She had the enlarged vulva for over a year and it never slowed her down one bit. I am really interested to see what you find out. Wish I could offer you an answer. Just wanted to let you know you are not alone out there.


----------



## bayoumah

hi waiting on an update im so worried for our little amberlee loulou


----------



## CHITheresa

bayoumah said:


> hi waiting on an update im so worried for our little amberlee loulou



I know me too. Going crazy.
I e-mail the lady again, she said they will have their meeting to talk about her this week. I thought she said we be going this week. Maybe still depends on what the meeting decides to do. I did call Amberleah vet and she said she would like to see pictures. Sop I e-mailed them to her. She e-mailed me back saying yes it does look bigger since she seen her. I told her she was like this her last visit. She wants all records sent to her from U of M. Know she wants to be involved.
Also she took my after hours charge off my bill for my second opinion with her vet that took her place while on vacation. I will let you know as soon as I hear anything, Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Rocky

Am just reading this and it certainly does not look normal. Am waiting for your next update on Amberleah.


----------



## sammyp

Hope u are ok what a surprise that it could be all sorts. Hope you fond out what's going on x


----------



## LostLakeLua

That's a good sign that your vet wants to be involved now! At least she's willing to acknowledge that there's a problem now. Interested to what this turns out to be! Give Amberleah kisses for me!


----------



## CHITheresa

*update*

I didn't hear from U of M so I e-mailed the lady again. she said I can take her to the clinic but I would have to pay for all the testing and treatment. too bad. 
I e-mailed her back asking how much, she e-mailed me and said she that if my vet would draw the blood work she would do the genetics's testing for free. So that a start..I will call my vet tomorrow to set it up.


----------



## bayoumah

hi just seeing if any good news about little amberleeloulou private parts was here yet sure hsope they come up with something thats going to be safe shes always been one of my favorites im praying for a good outcome


----------



## Dragonfly

I'm a bit behind, just now finding this...:dontknow: All I can say is what was the vet thinking when he said it was normal? I know nothing and I know that's not normal! =( Glad things are in the right direction now! I hope you hear back from them soon! This is very interesting!! Praying all is well with your sweet baby! *hug* to you and your baby.


----------



## CHITheresa

Dragonfly said:


> I'm a bit behind, just now finding this...:dontknow: All I can say is what was the vet thinking when he said it was normal? I know nothing and I know that's not normal! =( Glad things are in the right direction now! I hope you hear back from them soon! This is very interesting!! Praying all is well with your sweet baby! *hug* to you and your baby.


Thank you so much for your caring about Amberleah Lou lou
I am lost of what to do the lady at U Of M not returning my e-mails or my calls, maybe she is out of office. Her voice mail doesn't say she is. I guess I will have to have my vet do testing for me if I don't hear from them soon.


----------



## omguthrie

I agree that Amberleah's vulva definitely doesn't look normal. Is there a reason you can't just make an appointment with the vet school and take her there to be seen instead of going through that lady that isn't returning your phone calls?


----------



## CHITheresa

I just called again and she answered, Amberleah started barking so I told the lady hold just a sec Amberleah barking let me get her. She said I will call you tomorrow she has someone at her desk. GRR!!!!


----------



## CHITheresa

I talked to my vet today and she said the doctor that filled in for her worte on chart he think she may have adrenal problems and I need to take her to U of M clinic. So I am going to take her next week because I don't have car this week until Thursday and I have appointment for my bladder mesh going through my pelvic wall. So what do you think any one ever had this problem in the chi or any animal.


----------



## KittyD

How confusing!
I would definitely just make my own appointment at the University clinic, they have special equipment that regular vets do not, and she will have access to much better diagnostics there.

I'm sorry you got the run around, best thing to do is handle it on your own now.
Your own vet (not to offend) sounds like she is completely out in the clouds.


----------



## CHITheresa

I will be taking her there as soon as I can , I am calling to see if I can make apt for her, and try to get a cost. Too bad it marked on her chart because I have insurance on her now, but this is going to be on me. 
The lady finally e-mailed me back where I got her. She said none of her puppy's are sick and she said she keeps contact with them, funny she didn't with me. She said the momma and daddy no problems.


----------



## MiniGrace

That is interesting about the possible adrenal gland issue because when I first saw that photo of her I thought she looked just like all the female ferrets with adrenal gland disease that I saw volunteering at a local ferret shelter. If you do a search on the internet you can find some pictures of ferrets with that problem.


----------



## CHITheresa

MiniGrace said:


> That is interesting about the possible adrenal gland issue because when I first saw that photo of her I thought she looked just like all the female ferrets with adrenal gland disease that I saw volunteering at a local ferret shelter. If you do a search on the internet you can find some pictures of ferrets with that problem.



OK Thank you, Adrenal can really make their parts large. I hope and Pray is not serious and fixable.


----------



## Dragonfly

CHITheresa said:


> OK Thank you, Adrenal can really make their parts large. I hope and Pray is not serious and fixable.


Same here hon! Praying for your baby still and waiting on news! I pray it's nothing serious and all will be well! I'm sure this is a stressful time for you! *hugs* I am very interested to see what they have to say.


----------



## CHITheresa

I just looked at some pictures of adrenal in ferret oh my goodness looks just like her. I also have been complaining her fur is blotchy and coarse feeling they put her on revolution and she doesn't gain weight and eats a lot. I am so scared now.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Aw poor Amberleah!! At least you're getting closer to really figuring this problem out. I would think if it is an adrenal issue that she should be able to be put on some kind of medication to help balance things out. Best of lucK!


----------



## CHITheresa

I have a appointment for Amberleah on Nov 15 at 11:30am , at the university. It a 3 hours drive so I have to leave early. She can have any thing to eat 12 hours before. Finally getting her look at.

Got in big fight with husband about cost and the drive, I told him sorry thins is what God has for us we must do it. he thinks I am worshiping Amberleah more than God so might be a test. 
My last two dogs where sick and I prayed and Prayed for a healthy puppy and Amberleah has so many problems. So I don't feel I worship Amberleah but love her and she make me happy. I do agree I haven't been spending enough time alone with God so I am going to start.


----------



## MiniGrace

I glad you have an appointment for her. You are so brave to persist and find help for your little one. She is lucky to have you. And I believe God intends us to appreciate the blessings he bestows on us and I believe our pets are one of those blessings. Maybe the way we feel about them teaches us how God feels about us. Take care, sweetie.


----------



## 20887

I think you are doing the right thing for Amberleah. You had a gut feeling that something was wrong, and you were right! Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## LostLakeLua

You know; it had been years since I truly sat down and prayed until the night after we had taken Julian in for his heart exam and we were being faced with finding out how to get him the surgery. I don't know what made me think to pray, but I had nowhere to turn.
By the next evening we had found some amazing volunteers who helped donate to his cause. This is why I honestly feel they are all angels, in some way or another... my prayer was answered.

It truly restores your faith sometimes.... and I believe Amberleah will do just fine. =) Good luck.


----------



## KittyD

You are doing the right thing! Really hope it's nothing serious and something that is easily fixed.


----------



## KayC

You are doing the right thing, Please keep us posted prayers for a positive outcome....Many (((HUGS))) to you


----------



## Yoshismom

I agree with everyone, you are doing the right thing. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## pmum

Hi ChiThresea
Sometimes its hard for husbands to understand the heart of a woman
and how much we can love our fur kids and want the best for them. 
I'm sure he means well, might just be hard for him to figure and with
the economy/$ so tight as it is.

If she were my dog, I would want her problem fixed too, bless her
lil' fur heart. Hope you can get her checked and the problem is 
resolved easily/cheaply as can be and she has full health.
When Hubby/I say Prayers, we include our fur kid in them often as well. 
Also,, The Good Lord cares about what is important to us..
Even the littles't of things and knows/understands. Keep her in Prayers.
I'm sure all will be just fine.

Blessings/Hugs to you.


----------



## pmum

Kitty:
Great Testimony!!! Thanks for sharing. 
Blessings.


----------



## woodard2009

Follow your heart! A loved one should support you in hard times, but try to understand how many feel about dogs too. You're doing the right thing. It's amazing what extremes we'll go to for these little ones. Stay strong.


----------



## bayoumah

Hi just checking in on our little amberleah loulou_ss_


----------



## CHITheresa

Tomorrow she will be going to the Michigan State University. We have to leave at 7:30am. I cant find anyone to go with me. My daughter was going to but her Dog had emergency surgery. He still in the vet hospital. I asked if they have to do surgery can they do it that same day, more than likely not so I might have to stay over night. Thank you for asking Sheila Bayumah.


----------



## Brodysmom

We are all pulling for you Theresa! I am so happy that your appt is tomorrow and you will finally have some answers as to what is going on with amberleah!


----------



## foggy

Oh gosh, I'm just seeing this thread now. I will be thinking of you and Amberleah tomorrow. I so hope you'll get the answers you are looking for, Theresa.


----------



## Dee Dee

I just joined after searching "google" for answers to the same delemia. My little chi is 6 years old. She was spayed at 9 months after I rescued her from a home of pit bulls. She has a very enlarged vulva. It seems to be getting bigger over time. She is a 2.5lb little girl with a vulva almost an inch long and as wide as a quarter at the base. From behind she looks swollen, almost like she is a boy. People joke that she is a he/she. I am very worried and have been looking for someone else that might have some answers. My vet has said nothing is wrong as well. That we as humans are "all different sizes" and so are dogs. She is my 3rd chihuahua so as a comparism it's about 10x the size and she is 1/3 of their weight. HELP! ??


----------



## princess_ella

you may want to pm her i believe she had to consult with a holistic vet for that.


----------

